# Yikes!



## evangilder (Jul 19, 2005)

I read this on Yahoo. Scary!

SAN FRANCISCO (Reuters) - Grand juries across California have indicted 40 pilots for fraud after they falsified medical records to hide disabilities like schizophrenia and severe heart problems that would have grounded them, federal officials said on Monday.. 

The pilots claimed to be fit to fly airplanes but collected disability payments for medical and psychological conditions that would have disqualified them from operating an aircraft, according to a statement by the U.S. Attorney's Office for the Northern District of California. Other pilots failed to report they had prior criminal convictions, the statement said.

Authorities said they found pilots who continued to fly even though they had disabilities including schizophrenia, bipolar disorder, drug and alcohol addiction, disabling back pain and severe heart conditions.

The indictments follow an 18-month probe of 40,000 licensed pilots in California by federal transportation officials, the Social Security Administration and the U.S. Attorney's office.

The statement said a number of commercial pilots and airline transport pilots were among the people indicted, but it did not provide details.

The pilots committed fraud when they didn't report their disabling medical conditions on their Federal Aviation Administration Medical Airman certificates, according to the statement. That certificate is the key document to obtaining and maintaining an active FAA pilot's license, the statement said.

The FAA has revoked 14 of the pilots' licenses and medical certificates, the other 26 pilots may be suspended.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 19, 2005)

Man, that's all you need now! A schizophrenic, bipolar pilot! 
It's a good thing they were found out!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 19, 2005)

That and heart problems could lead to some serious trouble! I'm glad they found out.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 19, 2005)

HEY I MAY KNOW A FEW OF THOSE GUYS!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 19, 2005)

Could be. I might also. I hope not though.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 19, 2005)

Thats good. I would not want to fly with those guys.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 19, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Man, that's all you need now! A schizophrenic, bipolar pilot!
> It's a good thing they were found out!



Hey - how did you know my ex-wife was taking flying lessons!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 19, 2005)

I guess maybe you do know one of them!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 19, 2005)

LOL that is wrong!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 19, 2005)

Brutal.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 19, 2005)

Good stuff though!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2005)

Just as well they got them from the sounds of it before somethings nasty happened


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2005)

Yeap I dont understand it either.


----------

